# GrubHub?



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

About done with UberEats because of the lack of compensation for long wait times, tips that are few and far between, and the joke that is most McDonalds now, compared to what they used to be like years ago.

Debating whether GrubHub would be worth my time. Thoughts on your experience delivering for GrubHub recently?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GH hasn’t been so busy for me as UE has. I used to luv GH, but since they now deliver BurgerKing, I keep getting those requests. 

I’ll take McD’s orders before BK because they’re much faster.

You could do what me and others do, work multiple apps. It adds more variety to my days, and gives me different paydays.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Each delivery service will vary from market to market. Where GH may be amazing in one market, UE or DD may excel in another. Without providing a city/market, you are asking for a blanket response.

GH has been good in the Dallas market, although they recently expanded the number of drivers and are still finding the right balance of drivers per shift (e.g., orders are coming a little slower during dinner hours - seeing a little more down time between orders than I did a month ago).


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Only Caviar beats GH in terms of delivery payscale.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Only Caviar beats GH in terms of delivery payscale.


GH here is $4 base + 50¢/mile. All of my last runs were around $4.5  I did get tips but they were stolen to make up for the hourly compensation. GH is also the slowest here, almost dead.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> GH here is $4 base + 50¢/mile. All of my last runs were around $4.5  I did get tips but they were stolen to make up for the hourly compensation. GH is also the slowest here, almost dead.


Whoa! Much different in LA. I usually don't do blocks. But when I do I only do blocks early morning through lunchtime. But evenings and night are when you really see the nice tips. If a dinner order doesn't at least have $5 attached to it then I reject it. So in essence each dinner order will average a minimum of $10 per.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you deliver in different markets?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

JimS said:


> Can you deliver in different markets?


You have to request Driver Care to change your region.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> You have to request Driver Care to change your region.


Bummer. Hoped this would be an easier gig to do from a rental car while it in business trips. I get bored sometimes...


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

JimS said:


> Bummer. Hoped this would be an easier gig to do from a rental car while it in business trips. I get bored sometimes...


Check Door Dash if you can easily change regions. Then again, I would check with rental insurance if it allows you to deliver food or Amazon Flex.


----------

